

Ask HN: Rails for Django developers? - levicampbell

I've done some django development in the past and I'm looking to expand my horizons by learning Rails. Does anyone know of good tutorials or other resources aimed at people with previous web development experience looking to learn rails? Strangely, google hasn't turned up much that's useful.
======
geekfactor
I was in a very similar boat two months ago and went through Michael Hartl's
Rails Tutorial (<http://railstutorial.org>) and found it to be a great
resource. You'll be able to get through it pretty quickly with your Django
background, you'll learn some good stuff about workflow and testing in the
process, and you'll know enough to build your own basic Rails project when
you're done (with lots of reference-checks back to Rails Tutorial of course).

I also played with Rails for Zombies but found the pace to be a bit slow with
the emphasis on cool multimedia and the simulator.

~~~
levicampbell
Very neat. Did you purchase the PDF or the screencasts or did you read it
online?

~~~
geekfactor
I just read it online.

------
maxdemarzi
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rails+for+zombies>

